# HELP : mount: you must specify the filesystem type.



## tivo dave (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi

Have an UK Tivo, with probable blown modem from thunderstorm. (Replaced HD & power supply, to no avail)

I've followed instructions to restore TiVo Virgin image to a 120GB hard drive, no probs. I now want to access files on the TiVo to rename the modem bin file

Booting PC (with only CD drive (hda) & TiVo disk(hdc) ) I issue the following cmd :-

*mkdir /mnt/tivo
mount /dev/hdc4 /mnt/tivo
/dev/hdc4: Success
mount: you must specify the filesystem type.*

An "ls" of /mnt/tivo shows nothing.

Following other advice on this forum I have tried byteswapping

Using MFSTOOLS 2.0 I have tried to follow advice of byteswapping by trying option "swap" & "dmaswap", but end up with :-

*VFS: Cannot open root device "" or 03:02
Please append a correct "root=" boot option
Kernel panic : VFS: Unable to mount root fs on 03:02
*
...at which point PC just hangs.

Have tried all the above with another working 120GB drivbe, just to prove it's not a drive issue. Have also tried on another PC to prove it's not a PC specific prob.

Any advice please, as I've now been without my TiVo for 2 weeks & starting to get the shakes 

Cheers Dave


----------



## tivo dave (Sep 1, 2006)

No one  I came across this site after days of searching for resolution to problem & was hoping the experienced members would help out noobies like me  

Without any help this TiVo is destined for the bin & I'll be forced to buy a Toppy  Come on guys, help a fellow TiVo owner stay a TiVo owner please !!!!


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

it sounds like you're enabling byteswap on the wrong device... I don't think any of the tivo boot cds expect the cd drive as primary master so you might want to switch them around.


----------



## tivo dave (Sep 1, 2006)

Thanks for taking time to reply....really appreciated. Changed as suggested but got some really weird error re superblock for HD, when hda & trying to use SWAP. Also tried as HDB position , changing jumpers etc, but got same as original error  

Any other ideas guys ?


----------



## puffdaddy (Mar 1, 2006)

tivo dave said:


> Any other ideas guys ?


Are you sure that your root is on /dev/hdx4? You might want to try /dev/hdx7 as well (depending upon what the bootpage on your drive says). If partition 7 was the active root, and that image had been backed up and restored, then partition 4 might be blank.

I ran into problems byteswapping with a USB-to-IDE cable and did everything via the Silicondust install CD (which I think booted with byteswapping already enabled). You might want to booting from that CD if the above doesn't work.


----------



## tivo dave (Sep 1, 2006)

Cheers Puffdaddy. Tried 7, but same problem. Will look to try the CD you stated.

Thanks for taking time to reply....much apreciated


----------



## tivo dave (Sep 1, 2006)

Puffdaddy you are king !!!!!

Downloaded CD install from here :- http://www.silicondust.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=990 & booted & mounted HD 1st time 

Can't thankyou enough !!


----------

